

HathiTrust’s Top Most Accessed Volumes, May 2014 - yyzyvr
http://www.infodocket.com/2014/06/13/lists-rankings-hathitrusts-top-10-most-accessed-volumes-may-2014/

======
labratmatt
Huh. Why would a book published in 1914, about treating lung issues with
kerosene, top the list? Why would there be so much interest in that item?

~~~
greenyoda
A book like that probably has no relevance at all to a doctor, but it might be
interesting to historians.

In any case, we don't know the actual number of times these books were
accessed. It's possible that the vast majority of books were accessed zero
times, and any book that was accessed just once would have made it to the top
ten.

